# Jimmys Home - May 2014 - Pic Heavy



## mockingbird (May 1, 2014)

*Part 1 of Mockingbirds Norfolk Trip!*

Just when I think I wont travel to Norfolk again, more places appear that soon wet the taste-buds!
This place was not first on my list but I had seen it crop up a few times in the past online, it was one of those places where if you was in the area you would get your toes wet kind of places, never a place you would rush to but all in all a rather pleasant if not dangerous walk around.

Inside the remains of Jimmy the last occupant, who passed away in 2009 aged 80.

Jimmys family and himself moved into the cottage in the 1950's, after his parents passed away according to neighbours he became a recluse who only ventured out to do shopping and go to church on Sundays. (it was very pitiable to come across food in tins here after knowing the history).

Jimmy was often described by locals as wearing wellington boots and a long tatty leather coat that was held together with a bit of baler twine, coats can be seen hanging up which of course this adds more touching feelings walking around.

3 Months after Jimmy had passed away, an auctioneer with his colleagues ventured into Jimmys property uncovering 30 classic vintage cars, some of them over 80 years old some were quietly decaying in the outbuildings, others had been kept outside and were almost hidden in the dense vegetation. It took several workers two weeks to remove all vehicles which were then put up for auction. Jimmys cottage has now remained since then untouched with no one interested - Except explorers. 

A little bird told me a week after visiting here that a bonfire could be seen, it may just be the end of Jimmy's cottage if that is the case.

Walking around the cottage you certainly can imagine how he lived, you also had a feeling of sadness as you tried not to hurt yourself amongst the clutter and remains of his life, with floors caving in and rooms so delicate you really had to be careful. Inside I found a business card on the flower wallpaper next to a mirror titled _J Blanch Coachbuilder - Panel Beating - Wielding - Accident repairs EST 1904_ I assume this was his job, inside you will also find letters and cards addresses to "Katie" unsure of whom Katie was with no real evidence to indicate her status to Jimmy, a sad explore in so many ways but rather glad I saw it and knew some history before hand usually I do it all backwards.

Enjoy whats left of Jimmys Home, apologies for some dark photos, hard doing things handheld with a torch with no room for a tripod!


IMGP6962 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6963 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6966 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6967 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6969 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6970 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6971 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6973 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6975 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6977 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6979 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6987 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6988 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6989 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6993 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6994 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6997 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6998 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7002 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7005 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7006 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7013 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7014 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6964 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

Thanks for looking Part 2 in the next few days!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 1, 2014)

Brilliant post!
your pics are fab and I enjoyed the write up too!
Thanks..


----------



## Kezz44 (May 1, 2014)

Really lovely write up! Have always wondered about the story behind Jimmy. Great photos, you did well since this death trap is so cramped and dark.


----------



## mockingbird (May 1, 2014)

Place almost crippled me! especially the bedroom! Cheers you two


----------



## Black Shuck (May 1, 2014)

So glad you found it Mockingbird. Our Jimmy was a strange lad, certainly likes cars!.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 1, 2014)

great photos.this is on my list for the weekend.just got to dig out my hard hat.


----------



## mockingbird (May 1, 2014)

Mikeymutt said:


> great photos.this is on my list for the weekend.just got to dig out my hard hat.



Just a heads up, dont test the floors that much, workout where the rooms are from downstairs that are "ok" to go into upstairs, look forward to your shots, hope its still standing too!


----------



## tumble112 (May 1, 2014)

I agree with the others here that your write up is first rate and compliments your photos. It is sad that no one wanted the rest of this mans possesions but a considerate post like this leaves you with a respect for the persons life.


----------



## Caine33 (May 1, 2014)

Excellent photos, as always  such a sad story behind these abandoned houses. At least you got a bit of background about the owner and his life


----------



## flyboys90 (May 1, 2014)

Great history helped me understand what happened,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 1, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> Just a heads up, dont test the floors that much, workout where the rooms are from downstairs that are "ok" to go into upstairs, look forward to your shots, hope its still standing too!



Cheers mate..luckily I always check the upstairs from down below before I venture upstairs.will be careful.


----------



## mockingbird (May 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the feedback, the history is hard to really say set in stone, but I did my best with what info I could find scattered around webpages and my own insight


----------



## cunningplan (May 1, 2014)

Brilliant history and photos


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 1, 2014)

A very nice report, photographs do the place full justice. Just one point, are you saying that your researches indicate that Jimmy was a relative of John Blanch who founded the London Coach Building firm? This firm goes way back before 1904, but there is a clear line in the historical facts that show the much later Battersea establishment (that built up a good following in the Vintage Car movement in 1970's) could have come from a 1904 split from the original old family firm.


----------



## mockingbird (May 1, 2014)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> A very nice report, photographs do the place full justice. Just one point, are you saying that your researches indicate that Jimmy was a relative of John Blanch who founded the London Coach Building firm? This firm goes way back before 1904, but there is a clear line in the historical facts that show the much later Battersea establishment (that built up a good following in the Vintage Car movement in 1970's) could have come from a 1904 split from the original old family firm.



thats even more interesting, i was maybe putting one and one together with what I found in the house, letters addressed to Blanch and the company card? who knows on that aspect shall dig deeper, cheers for that Dirus!


----------



## Catmandoo (May 1, 2014)

[sigh] you've done it again McBird! Brilliant!
Looking forward to you getting down to the midlands very soon, for one reason and one reason only!


----------



## mockingbird (May 1, 2014)

Catmandoo said:


> [sigh] you've done it again McBird! Brilliant!
> Looking forward to you getting down to the midlands very soon, for one reason and one reason only!



Cheers matey, will be good indeed more adventures of the cat and bird


----------



## billygroat (May 1, 2014)

LOVE this report... Feels like I was there with you! 

the write up is extremely poignant, setting the scene...

Fuels my excitement to return to a Norfolk this weekend!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 2, 2014)

Loving this Mockingbird! Nice find. Liking the shot of the glasses with their shadows behind them  You done well with the photos in the dark without a tripod!


----------



## NakedEye (May 2, 2014)

Corking set again young chap  nicely decayed with a few bits and bobs left to give a glimpse into a former life.....and Dirus Strictus has to be the most valuable asset on here with his knowledge, always interesting to hear his words of wisdom....good stuff fellas


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 2, 2014)

I am just fortunate that I reached my 3 score and 10 with a good memory and active brain - that and being interested all my life in many of the subjects that appear on here. Being a dog and horse person, old carriages and their makers history are always of an interest. Its just a natural thing, if one is really interested or involved in something you just pick up and remember things. In a few years time you younger people will be doing the same for others. Always remember that good information or old facts are always worth passing on to others.


----------



## krela (May 2, 2014)

True that, and it's good for these locations to be more than just a collection of photos. They're part of our heritage and history too and context is important (to me at least).


----------



## tumble112 (May 2, 2014)

I think this shows a forum such as this at its best, there are many posts that have made me glad I came across (and joined) this site, this is the latest. Thanks all.


----------



## mockingbird (May 2, 2014)

Thanks so much everyone for such wonderful feedback on Jimmys Home, I didnt expect such an array of wonderful comments, probably because some of the pictures was kinda poor (torch light and so on) but thanks everyone for the input and the views shared, means a lot  so thanks!!


----------



## mockingbird (May 20, 2014)

Just a quick update, this is now demolished! so this could be the last report done on the place, shame but glad I captured it all!


----------



## NakedEye (May 20, 2014)

Great stuff Shane, lovely atmospheric photos with your usual darkness that I like, untouched by the lazy hand of HDR  Seems it's no more this place so great that you documented it when you did especially before internal locks appear 
[just realised i'd already commented - oh well, brain freeze! ]


----------



## Onmyown (May 20, 2014)

Great update fella, saves a wasted journey. Nice pics too.


----------

